# simpler zugriff auf Access Datenbank



## Eddymaniac (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich war vor einigen Jahren mal recht gut in Visual Basic. Jetzt wollte ich mir nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder ein kleineres Programm mit Datenbank schreiben. Dazu dachte ich mir mach ich erstmal nen Test um zu sehen ob ich es überhaupt noch kann. Und ich kann wohl fast garnichts mehr. Ich hab ne ganz simple SQL Abfrage. Jedoch hab ich keine Ahnung mehr wie ich die Verbindung zu der Access Datenbank aufbaue. Wäre nett wenn mir dabei jemand helfen könnte.

Habe wirklich lange gesucht auch auf anderen Seiten, aber nichts gefunden das mir wirklich geholfen hat. Habe VB 2005 Express und Access 2003

Danke schonmal!


----------



## mage (9. Januar 2006)

Erstens du bist hier im falschen Forum - versuch es im .Net Forum.
VB.Net hat nur noch etwas mit der grundsätzlichen Syntax gemein.
Es haben sich also viele Konzepte geändert.

Gerade beim Datenbankzugriff - wird ADO.Net verwendet, was auch nicht viel mit dem ursprünglichen ADO zu tun hat.
Aber dazu findest du massig Artikel im Internet.


----------

